# Renewal of EEA Family Permit Residence Card



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I'm one of those quiet members so apologies for this being one of my first posts! Joppa and Jrge were great help to me back in 2013 and I have tried to pass on that info here when and where i can. 

I am here in the UK on a Residence Card since 2013, husband is from Ireland...we have two children born here, and are settled here, so we don't plan to leave the UK. 

My Residence Card expires Feb 2019, so just thinking ahead, does anyone know what next step would be if i did not want to just renew the Residence Card for another 5 years- which I know will change once the UK leaves the EU. 

Would I:
- Apply for ILR 
or 
- British Citizenship? 

What the best/easiest course of action? If ILR - can I begin the process for ILR now as I've been here for over 2 years? 

I've contacted UKVI but just though to ask in the event that someone else has been through it. 

Happy New Year and thanks!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

ILR is specific to those on UK visas; under EU rules, you would instead apply for a document certifying Permanent Residence after 5 continuous years' residence in the UK.

Unless you are married to a British citizen, you need to hold Permanent Residence status for at least 12 months before you can apply to naturalise as a British citizen

Yes, permits will change after the UK leaves the EU in March 2019 - It is stated that your residence documents will no longer be valid, but that doesn't mean they will be worthless


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

clever-octopus said:


> ILR is specific to those on UK visas; under EU rules, you would instead apply for a document certifying Permanent Residence after 5 continuous years' residence in the UK.


thanks for your reply clever-octopus. My husband is Irish so i'm here under EU status (had EEA Family permit before applying for Resident Card EEA2)...do you know by chance what the document is called to "certify permanent residence after 5 years"? Ill be here 5 years this coming August.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's EEA(PR): https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...dence-or-permanent-residence-card-form-eea-pr


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheers!!


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

If you file for PR, you will still need to file for 'settled status' after 29 Mar 2019. 
PR is not 'settled status' and if you already have PR you will/are required to file for 'settled status' after 29 Mar 2019.

Link

You might want to just apply for settled status directly after 29 Mar 2019, and avoid having to file for PR and then re-filing for 'settled status' immediately afterwards. 

Risks: 1) If you are working it might be an issue for your employers; 2) if you have to leave the UK for any reason it makes it problematic to re-enter). There may be other risks I am unaware of.

I am almost in the same boat you are but instead of FEB it's MAY 2019 for me. I plan to apply for Settled status directly, bypassing PR all together.


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks @gairloch. I think I'd rather do the two step process as I dont want there to be overlap of time where i dont have legal documents to remain...especially as we have two children just makes me slightly nervous! (sorry for delayed reponse, I dont know how to turn on notifications here so that I get responses to the thread!)


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

hello @KQuigle, i would advice you reapply for your RC while later stage you do can apply for the settled Status because am doing the same too and the settled status has not yet been Approved by the MP's yet so its best you do both dear UK Immigration cant be trusted dont give them any little chance to get be against you... 
Wish you best.
Cheers


----------



## KQuigley (Jan 10, 2012)

GODSON17 said:


> hello @KQuigle, i would advice you reapply for your RC while later stage you do can apply for the settled Status because am doing the same too and the settled status has not yet been Approved by the MP's yet so its best you do both dear UK Immigration cant be trusted dont give them any little chance to get be against you...
> Wish you best.
> Cheers


Thanks @Godson17 - I looked into it over weekend a bit and I think that is the route I am taking as it's the only straightforward way for now until the new settled status opens up in march! good luck with yours! I trust the government i just think this brexit mess is going to faff about for the next year so we're a bit in limbo being on family visas!


----------

